
Show HN: Site with information about stocks - skyfantom
https://heroes-of-markets.com
======
plahteenlahti
Hey this is actually something I’ve been looking for! It’s simple and fast
without the extra stuff you often find on sites proving the same stock search
functionality. I also like the ability so explore by country. What are you
using as the data source? Would it be possible to bring figures such as P/e to
the site as well?

~~~
skyfantom
Hello. That's a point to make data easy to read. Datasource is
[https://www.worldtradingdata.com](https://www.worldtradingdata.com)

About P/E it could be great, but that requires to find datasource of financial
reports. But, I think I know where I can get it.

